# I took some better pictures! Pic Heavy



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

They are getting more comfortable with me now so I was able to get some better pictures. I was aiming to get a better before pic of their udders (for reference) and I could barely get them to go away from me! :leap:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

What sweet faces


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties.... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awww they look so sweet.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

They're so sweet! hlala:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

they are really cute


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Thank you. I know they are just scrub/grade(?) goats but they fit what we were looking for. They have been milked before which is really something I was looking for. The breeder bought a cow and started to get WAY too much milk. Her husband wanted her to sell the goats that were not full Nigerian Dwarf sooo... here they are. They were bred to two different bucks with awesome udders in their backgrounds. One of the bucks is older and has quite a few daughters and granddaughters with awesome udders. Hoping to keep one (or two).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girls  

I can't wait til you see your first babies :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

love 'em -- love the ears!


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

They are SO cute - I just love that picture of Lily at your back door.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Rosie is absolutely gorgeous! Her ears are so cute!


----------



## mjhetz (Sep 20, 2010)

I think Rosie is related to my Keiko. The ears are the same!!


Mary Jane
Ithaca, NY


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you. I know they are just scrub/grade(?) goats but they fit what we were looking for


Your welcome... :greengrin:

I don't think they look scrub grade... the paint is stunning....  :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

They are beautiful goaties! Look forward to seeing kids!


----------

